# oprah



## mariag (Feb 21, 2004)

I always read people wanting to get oprah's attention and stumbled on this by way of another site and thought it might be a good start. People could suggest slings, cloth diapers, a LC visit, breastfeeding info....just a thought it might be good to get some more non-traditional suggestions on the show

maria

https://www.oprah.com/plugger/templa...ugId=201000003


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I shared about my Blessing Ceremony and shared that the pouches I used for my twins were the best gifts.

Thanks. That was a good idea.


----------



## Lilacmoon (Apr 24, 2002)

Great idea


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I left a message about how useful my sling I recieved was! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Me too me too! Plugged my sling... and Lansinoh...


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for this link - we'll be using it for our current campaign to get her on board with bfing.

Thanks!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I said my best gift was Natural Family Living (even though I bought it myself) and that my worst gift was two free cans of formula from Enfamil.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the link.
After raving about my ergo and Maya wrap I said the best gift was The womanly art of breastfeeding and a Lactation consultant . Then I went on to say how hospitals shove free formula at new mamas who need help and support when building a nursing relationship with the new babe.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

do you have to put in a real phone number and such? I would LOVE to be on the show for something like this, to promost slinging and breastfeeding, butI'm leary of putting contact info in some little form thing. Usually when I fill thiungs out, I use space-fillers because all those forms really reckognize is that the spaceis taken. Hmm...anyideas?

Namaste, Tara


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

i put my best gifts were a box full of breastfeeding stuff my (lactation consultant) aunt sent me... with a pump, a book on breastfeeding, cotten breast pads, etc... and my various slings, my maya wrap and my maya pouch, and my mei tai.

worse gift ever... a garbage bag full of stained, unusable handmedowns, left on my front porch with an anonymous note. haha.


----------



## Livi's Mama (Apr 25, 2003)

Can't stand Oprah, but just plugged my sling & Ina May Gaskin's homebirthing book. Big "BOO!" for formula samples. (I guess I was lucky to not get any really awful gifts







)


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I found the same link from the Ergo site. So, I thought I might revive it for a bit.

I plugged my Ergo. Lets get some "good" products on the Oprah show.


----------

